# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  مصر الاولى عالميا فى عدد علماء الخارج..

## عاصم

رغم تراجع ترتيبها لـ135 فى البحث العلمى..مصر الاولى عالميا فى عدد علماء الخارج.. و 850 ألف خبير وعالم مصرى يقودون العلوم التطبيقية بالعالم ..و 10 مصريون ضمن افضل 909 عالم فى 2014 الخميس، 03 ديسمبر 2015 - 04:09 ص الدكتور محمود صقر رئيس اكاديمية البحث العلمى كتب محمد محسوب فجرت أزمة حصول مصطفى الصاوى المخترع المصرى المعروف صاحب اختراع السد الذكى الشهير والذى حصل به على العديد من الجوائز العالمية وحصل على أفضل مخترع فى عام 2014 بمؤتمر دولى بلندن العديد من التساؤلات حول ما مدى اهتمام مصر وإنفاقها على البحث العلمى ؟ وما حجم الإنفاق فى هذا المجال ؟ و عدد خبراء وعلماء مصر فى الخارج ؟ والاسباب التى دفعتهم للخروج او الهروب كما يسميه البعض من مصر؟ وهل هناك مخترعون وعباقرة صغار يفكرون فى الرحيل أيضا ؟.



 تراجع ترتيب مصر

 تقرير التنافسية العالمى 2014 / 2015 الأخير بالمنتدى الاقتصادى العالمى فجر مفاجأة مدوية صدمت العاملين بالمجال وهى تراجع ترتيب مصر من المركز الـ127 فى البحث العلمى فى 2013 من بين 144 دولة إلى المركز ١٣٥ حيث تأخرت 8 مراكز كاملة ليتبقى لها 10 مراكز وتتذليل التصنيف العالمى . ونظرا لإرتباط البحث العلمى بالتعليم ، فإن ترتيب مصر وفى المجال العلمى جاء مذريا للغاية حيث احتلت المركز الأخير عالمياً فى جودة إدارة المدارس، وتراجعت جودة التعليم فى مِصْر للمركز الـ 141 من بين 144 دولة،والى المركز 113 دولياً من بين 144 دولة فى الابتكار والتطوير، وفى تطور الأعمال والابتكار جاءت مِصْر فى المرتبة 135، وفى جودة البحث العلمى، وإنفاق الشركات على البحث العلمى، جاءت فى المرتبة 133 ،كما أن الجامعات المصرية جاءت فى مراتب متأخرة جدا بالتصنيف الجامعات العالمى البريطانى الاخير حيث احتلت جامعة القاهرة المرتبة 552 لافضل 800 جامعة حول العالم وبالنسبة المشكلة الاكبر فهى ضعف موازنة البحث العلمى ويرجع عدد من الخبراء سبب تراجع ترتيب مصر إلى ضعف موازنة البحث العلمى مقارنة بالمقاييس العالمية، فإسرائيل مثلا تنفق على البحث العلمى 4.7% من ميزانيتها، فى الوقت الذى لم تصل مصر لـ1% فقط. 86 ألف عالم مصرى بالخارج اكدت أخر احصائية لاتحاد المصريين فى الخارج أن مصر تأتى فى المركز الأول فى عدد العلماء فى الخارج على مستوى العالم حيث يبلغ عددهم 86 ألف عالم، كما أن هناك اكثر من 42 عالمًا مصريًا فى وظيفة رئيس جامعة، إلى جانب وزير بحث علمى، وكذلك يوجد 3 آلاف عالم مصرى فى أمريكا من كافة التخصصات.


 الدكتور محمد ريان نائب رئيس الإتحاد أكد لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن عدد المصريين القاطنين خارج مصر بلغ 10 مليون مصر و أن تعداد الخبراء والعلماء فى العلوم التطبيقية يبلغ 850 ألف خبير وعالم فى العلوم التطبيقية موزعين على جميع دول العالم . واضاف، :" هناك 1250 عالم فى التخصصات النادرة نسبيا مثل الهندسة الوراثية وفيزياء الفضاء والفيزياء الطبيعية والكمبياء الطبيعية والنانو والهندسة الوراثية والاقتصاد والرياضيات وغيرها من التخصصات النادرة امريكا لديها الجزء الأكبر منهم ". 10 علماء مصريين ضمن أهم 909 علماء على مستوى العالم اما اخر احصائية أصدرها مؤشر "SCOPUS" الدولى، الذى يُصنف علماء العالم، طبقاً لضوابط وشروط، نهاية العام الماضى فكشفت عن دخول عشرة علماء مصريين ضمن أهم 909 علماء على مستوى العالم، طبقا لثلاثة مستويات وتصنيفات عالمية وهى "H-index" و"i10- index" و"Scupes" وهى أجندات دولية لتصنيف العلماء والباحثين والمتخصصين فى مجال العلوم والبحث العلمى طبقاً لما يقدمونه فى مجال العلم حيث تربع عليها العالم المصرى مصطفى السيد، المرتبة الأولى على العلماء المصريين والعرب، بـ79 نقطة، يليه الدكتور مجدى يعقوب برصيد 63 نقطة، ثم أحمد زويل برصيد 60 نقطة، ثم الدكتور محمد النشائى برصيد 43 نقطة، والدكتور فاروق الباز برصيد 16 نقطة، وخلفه جاء الدكتور عصام حجى، المستشار العلمى لرئيس الجمهورية برصيد 12 نقطة، ثم الدكتور فينيس كامل جودة بالمركز القومى للبحوث برصيد 4 نقاط، وفى المرتبة نفسها جاء الدكتور كمال رمزى ستينو برصيد 4 نقاط، ثم الدكتور محمد غنيم برصيد 3 نقاط، وأخيراً الدكتورة نادية إسكندر زخارى برصيد نقطتين. 


محاولات لربط المصرين فى الخارج بالداخل الدكتور محمود صقر رئيس اكاديمية البحث العلمى قال إن الاكاديمية حاولت عن طريق برنامج "جسور التنمية"،والذى اطلق فى فبراير الماضى للربط بين العلماء المصريين فى الداخل والخارج، والإفادة من خبراتهم فى تنمية قدرات شباب الباحثين المصريين فى الداخل وإيجاد حلول لمشكلات المجتمع المصرى مؤكدا أن مصر تمتلك ثروة هائلة من العلماء المصريين فى المهجر ينتشرون فى كل بقاع الأرض، ومنهم من يشغل مواقع أكاديمية حساسة فى كبرى المؤسسات العلمية العالمية وأشار صقر إلى أن الدورة الواحدة داخل المشروع تستمر من سنتين إلى ثلاث سنوات بتكلفة سنوية تصل إلى خمسة ملايين جنيه مصرى، وتسعى أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا من وراء هذا البرنامج العلمى الجديد إلى تحقيق عدد من الأهداف، منها تنمية قدرات شباب الباحثين المصريين فى الداخل، وإعطاء الفرصة للأساتذة فى الداخل للإفادة من خبرات العلماء فى الخارج والاطلاع على أحدث التكنولوجيات فى مجال نقل وتوطين التكنولوجيا، وأيضا إعطاء الفرصة للعلماء المصريين فى الخارج للمساهمة فى بناء مصر وتنميتها العلمية والتكنولوجية وربطهم بوطنهم. 

المصدر 
اليوم السابع

----------


## حمد القعيد

شكرا جزيلا علي النشر

----------


## حمد القعيد

رااااااااااائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا الموضوع

----------

